# Tank size guide



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

A frequent question asked on here, Is this tank big enough for.....

Allot of care sheets will say a minimum of 10 gallons per frog. However you need to take into consideration the size of the frog as all are different. For the most part this works with most Dart frogs and smaller tree frog species. Also consider if the Amphibian is terrestrial (essentially a ground dweller) or Arboreal (Spends most of its time up in the trees etc). For instance a Pair of toads would require more ground space to move around so a 60 x 45 x 45 (long) would better suit them however a pair of tree frogs require more height so a 45 x 45 60 (high) would be better for them.

Here is a list of tank sizes to compare giving correct needs to different amphibians. Most care sheets state a measurement in gallons.

Exo Terra Stranded Sizes into gallons

30 x 30 x 30 = 6
30 x 30 x 45 = 9
45 x 45 x 45 = 20
45 x 45 x 60 = 27
60 x 45 x 45 = 27
60 x 45 x 60 = 36
90 x 45 x 45 = 40
90 x 45 x 60 = 53

here is a link to a volume calculator that you will find useful for other vivariums sizes. Volume Calculator



http://www.pumpsandspares.com/volcalculator.htm


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

good stuff sir,real useful,don't know whether this will arrive as web being an ass!!! you an yours good?


----------

